# 下脱いでこか



## acrazedhobo

Does anyone know what the second to last character is here?  I don't think I've come across this character before.  Maybe I'm just out if it...;P  Thanks.


----------



## FaWzY

It's actually a sentence
下脱いでこか


----------



## narumaru

acrazedhobo said:


> Does anyone know what the second to last character is here?  I don't think I've come across this character before.  Maybe I'm just out if it...;P  Thanks.



You mean こ?

This is one of characters of  Hiragana.

こ(ko).

Hope this helps.


----------



## kyn

What does the whole sentence mean?


----------



## cheshire

Let's take off our trousers/pants/nickers/short pants/boxer pants/shorts/skirts/socks/shoes/boots.


----------



## FaWzY

You mean that a verb in -te form + ko = volitional?
like verb in masu stem + mashou?


----------



## Aoyama

> Let's take off our trousers


is a possibility but I'd rather translate it by "what about taking off/getting rid of any under garnments"...
The correct writing should be *下脱いでこうか* （with う）, it comes from 行こうか (shall we go/do it ?).
Close to what you pointed :


> a verb in -te form + ko = volitional?
> like verb in masu stem + mashou?


but with a colloquial nuance.


----------



## kyn

If it's like 行こうか, shouldn't it be 脱ごうか


----------



## Aoyama

> If it's like 行こうか, shouldn't it be 脱ごうか


It could very well be .


----------



## cheshire

kyn said:


> If it's like 行こうか, shouldn't it be 脱ごうか


You have similar construction in French. aller voir, venir voir.

EDIT: I meant "construction" not "meaning."


----------



## Aoyama

> You have similar construction in French. aller voir, venir voir.


 
Well, that depends :
you could say "on va voir　？" (見に行こうか？/Shall we take a look ?) 
or also "viens voir", (見に来て/come have a look) which is different from 下脱いでこか (to me) ...


----------

